# Шокирующий эксперимент семейного психолога



## Sfera (3 Окт 2013)

Детям от 12 до 18 лет предложили добровольно провести восемь часов наедине с самим собой, исключив возможность пользоваться средствами коммуникации (мобильные телефоны, интернет).

При этом им запрещалось включать компьютер, любые гаджеты, радио и телевизор.

Зато разрешался целый ряд классических занятий наедине с собой: письмо, чтение, игра на музыкальных инструментах, рисование, рукоделие, пение, прогулки и т.п.

Автор эксперимента хотела доказать свою рабочую гипотезу о том, что современные детки чересчур много развлекаются, не в состоянии сами себя занять и совершенно не знакомы со своим внутренним миром. По правилам проведения эксперимента, дети должны были прийти строго на следующий день и рассказать, как прошло испытание на одиночество. Им разрешалось описывать своё состояние во время эксперимента, записывать действия и мысли. В случае чрезмерного беспокойства, дискомфорта или напряжения психолог рекомендовала немедленно прекратить эксперимент, записать время и причину его прекращения.

На первый взгляд, затея эксперимента кажется весьма безобидной. Вот и психолог ошибочно полагала, что это будет совершенно безопасно. Настолько шокирующих результатов эксперимента не ожидал никто. Из 68 участников до конца эксперимент довели только лишь ТРОЕ — одна девочка и два мальчика. У троих возникли суицидальные мысли. Пятеро испытали острые «панические атаки». У 27 наблюдались прямые вегетативные симптомы — тошнота, потливость, головокружение, приливы жара, боль в животе, ощущение «шевеления» волос на голове и т.п. Практически каждый испытал чувство страха и беспокойства.

Новизна ситуации, интерес и радость от встречи с собой исчезла практически у всех к началу второго-третьего часа. Только десять человек из прервавших эксперимент почувствовали беспокойство через три (и больше) часа одиночества.

Героическая девочка, доведшая эксперимент до конца, принесла дневник, в котором она все восемь часов подробно описывала свое состояние. Тут уже волосы зашевелились на голове у психолога. Из этичных соображений, она не стала публиковать эти записи.

Что делали подростки во время эксперимента:
— готовили еду, ели;
— читали или пытались читать;
— делали какие-то школьные задания (дело было в каникулы, но от отчаяния многие схватились за учебники);
— смотрели в окно или шатались по квартире;
— вышли на улицу и отправились в магазин или кафе (общаться было запрещено условиями эксперимента, но они решили, что продавцы или кассирши — не в счет);
— складывали головоломки или конструктор «Лего»;
— рисовали или пытались рисовать;
— мылись;
— убирались в комнате или квартире;
— играли с собакой или кошкой;
— занимались на тренажерах или делали гимнастику;
— записывали свои ощущения или мысли, писали письмо на бумаге;
— играли на гитаре, пианино (один — на флейте);
— трое писали стихи или прозу;
— один мальчик почти пять часов ездил по городу на автобусах и троллейбусах;
— одна девочка вышивала по канве;
— один мальчик отправился в парк аттракционов и за три часа докатался до того, что его начало рвать;
— один юноша прошел Петербург из конца в конец, порядка 25 км;
— одна девочка пошла в Музей политической истории и еще один мальчик — в зоопарк;
— одна девочка молилась.

Практически все в какой-то момент пытались заснуть, но ни у кого не получилось, в голове навязчиво крутились «дурацкие» мысли.

Прекратив эксперимент, 14 подростков полезли в социальные сети, 20 позвонили приятелям по мобильнику, трое позвонили родителям, пятеро пошли к друзьям домой или во двор. Остальные включили телевизор или погрузились в компьютерные игры. Кроме того, почти все и почти сразу включили музыку или сунули в уши наушники.

Все страхи и симптомы исчезли сразу после прекращения эксперимента.

63 подростка задним числом признали эксперимент полезным и интересным для самопознания. Шестеро повторяли его самостоятельно и утверждают, что со второго (третьего, пятого) раза у них получилось.

При анализе происходившего с ними во время эксперимента 51 человек употреблял словосочетания «зависимость», «получается, я не могу жить без…», «доза», «ломка», «синдром отмены», «мне все время нужно…», «слезть с иглы» и т. д. Все без исключения говорили о том, что были ужасно удивлены теми мыслями, которые приходили им в голову в процессе эксперимента, но не сумели их внимательно «рассмотреть» из-за ухудшения общего состояния.

Один из двух мальчиков, успешно закончивших эксперимент, все восемь часов клеил модель парусного корабля, с перерывом на еду и прогулку с собакой. Другой сначала разбирал и систематизировал свои коллекции, а потом пересаживал цветы. Ни тот, ни другой не испытали в процессе эксперимента никаких негативных эмоций и не отмечали возникновения «странных» мыслей.

Получив такие результаты, семейный психолог испугалась. Гипотеза гипотезой, но когда она вот так подтверждается…

А ведь надо еще учесть, что в эксперименте принимали участие не все подряд, а лишь те, кто заинтересовался и согласился.


----------



## Сашка (3 Окт 2013)

интересно что показал бы эксперимент среди взрослых


----------



## Sandor (3 Окт 2013)

Sfera написал(а):


> Один ... клеил модель


Оказывается и сейчас этим занимаются. Помните, недавно в юморе обсуждали?))


----------



## Sfera (3 Окт 2013)

Вот есть статейка "год без интернета" http://habrahabr.ru/post/178707/

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 25 секунд_
*Сашка*, для меня вообще не проблема, даже наоборот-облегчение. 
Еще бы домашние растворились на 8 часов куда-нибудь. Я бы почитала или поспала)), или поехала на велике кататься + половила рыбку и грибки пособирала. Эх, хрен там... покой нам только снится

Хотя, когда все осточертевает, я отрубаю интернет и валю все на провайдера))). 
И мы идем тогда гулять))))

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 0 секунд_
*Sandor*, мы клеим)) с сыном, у него коллекция


----------



## Сашка (3 Окт 2013)

я года 2 назад последний раз клеил танк

признавайтесь все - кто спит с гаджетом?

имется ввиду не киберсекас, а кто с спит с телефоном под падушкой, берет ноут в кровать или кто специально поставил десктоп возле кровати, чтобы побыстрее за него засесть как только встал? ))))))


----------



## Sfera (3 Окт 2013)

Шунечка распугал всех своими вопросами.. )))))))
да ктож признается в своей зависимости?

Вот, мой муж не может без инета совсем. У него реальная ломка, как только проблемы с сетью. Я на выходные ему устраиваю разгрузочные дни (отрубаю интернет), и он не знает, куда себя девать))). Хорошо, сейчас делают кап ремонт в новостройке, и он там торчит часами.. А дома вынес бы мне мозг нытьем, ну когда же его дебильная игрушечка загрузится на мейле..
Тьфу ты, окаянная..(((((


----------



## shestale (3 Окт 2013)

Сашка написал(а):


> признавайтесь все - кто спит с гаджетом?


гаджет это жена или подруга?)))


----------



## Сашка (3 Окт 2013)

)))))) кому как


----------



## грум (3 Окт 2013)

Ужас просто какой-то.:mda:


----------



## shestale (3 Окт 2013)

Такова жизнь


----------



## orderman (3 Окт 2013)

Мне кажется, что зависимость в основном в более молодых, т.к. старшие выросли без интернетов и мобилок. Детство во дворе с друзьями в реальной жизни, а не в соцсетях. Современные подростки просто не знают как можно жить по-другому


----------



## shestale (3 Окт 2013)

orderman написал(а):


> подростки просто не знают как можно жить по-другому


значит это вина взрослого поколения


----------



## Кирилл (3 Окт 2013)

Я сутремана встаю,в 6.00-6.30 (если дома) иду в душ.
Потом чай или молоко без ничего - за компьютерным столом.
15 минут.
А потом все,тока или в офисе или дома...и если с утра не проверил почту,в тырнет не залез - так все потом все утро маюсь как будто что то важное пропустил...

Наверное на эксперимент согласился бы.
Хочется тупо ничего не поделать.
В армии в одну харю по 48 часов проводили и ничего.


----------



## Сашка (3 Окт 2013)

shestale написал(а):


> значит это вина взрослого поколения


и че делать?


----------



## Кирилл (3 Окт 2013)

Сашка написал(а):


> и че делать?


Вернуться в пещеры и мочить мамонтов.
Это эпоха тырнета,почему это плохо?


----------



## Сашка (3 Окт 2013)

плохо если чел начинает маньячить, гамает круглые сутки, в школу не ходит и тп.


----------



## Кирилл (3 Окт 2013)

ну...во все времена были проблемы своего характера.
Тут мамкам и папкам надо трудиться над воспитанием чадофф.
К сожалению как получается видно не сразу.


----------



## Сашка (3 Окт 2013)

ну вот ты что бы сделал, если твой пацаненок гамать бы начал пока ты на работе?


----------



## Кирилл (3 Окт 2013)

я его на плаванье вожу,зимой на борьбу отдам.
еще сад.
подрастет в лес буду брать,щас по работе иногда со мной гоняет.
гамать не плохо-плохо когда он нафиг не нужен никому и поэтому гамает.
надеюсь найдем чем заняться.
хотя фиг знает что б сделал...этого пока что не происходит а бесполезно загадывать на потом.
ведь в жизни всегда -планируешь или думаешь как бы было,а на деле выходит по разному.

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 6 секунд_
точнее в бассейн жена водит,я тока оплачиваю)))
она не работает все равно ведь.


----------



## Сашка (3 Окт 2013)

есть игры такие что лучше не начинать


----------



## Кирилл (3 Окт 2013)

ага sufarring помню рубился на полутораметровом монике...жесть...реально лучше в такое не играть.
даже взрослым.


----------



## shestale (3 Окт 2013)

Сашка написал(а):


> и че делать?


Уделять больше внимания и личный пример...в общем Кирилл все уже написал.


----------



## Сашка (3 Окт 2013)

shestale написал(а):


> Уделять больше внимания и личный пример


вот ты, Сань, допустим на работе весь день, а дите рубицо в это время. ну а личный пример - так не обязательно самому рубиться, чтобы дите подсело. а если оно подсело плотно, то это уже нарик.

у меня вот брательник чуть не подсел на WOT, тоже дурел, получил от меня в лоб, ну и отмстил потом (попытался, скажем так устранить помеху в виде старшего брата). так что такие детки могут не соображать что делают.


----------



## Кирилл (3 Окт 2013)

*Сашка*, ты умный такой если-давай ка реши задачку в оффтопе)))
Мы пиво пили с ребятами пока решали варианты аж до утра не заметили время

Там четыре задачи было,до остальных дело не дошло...


----------



## Сашка (3 Окт 2013)

1. напоить Любашу виагрой (или что там телки пьют для возбуждения) и уломать показать стриптиз
2. отправить Любашу к маме или подружкам а самому в клуб на стриптиз
3. сказать что пошел на рыбалку, а самому в клуб
4. раздеть самому пьяную любашу под музыку - тоже стриптиз хоть какой то

и тд что сложного)))))


----------



## Кирилл (3 Окт 2013)

*Сашка*, ну это все не то-семейный покой не должен пострадать.
сложно.


----------



## Сашка (3 Окт 2013)

не узнает - не пострадает )))))


----------



## Dragokas (3 Окт 2013)

Признаюсь, года 4 назад была зависимость от компьютерных игр.
Сейчас сам не играю, и всех ганяю, чтобы даже не начинали.
Хреновая штука я скажу.
Единственное, что спасло: возникла необходимость в программировании. И это стало мне более интересным.
Теперь зависимость от программирования )))

Перед сном иногда подчитываю книги на втором тачбуке.

На счет статьи, это какой-то ужас. Психолог - монстр, я бы таких - по всей строгости.


----------



## Phoenix (3 Окт 2013)

Пару дней играл в многопользовательский онлайн шутер WarFace - жена чуть не выгнала..:unknw:





Тестил антивирус на игре, SpIDerGate поймал 2 троя.aratrooper:
В командной игре сильно не зашоришься - могут кикнуть.

А вот в чём эксперимент ?! Как говорится хорошему человеку не скучно в своём обществе..


----------



## shestale (4 Окт 2013)

Сашка написал(а):


> рательник чуть не подсел на WOT, тоже дурел, получил от меня в лоб, ну и отмстил потом


Нашел в гугле что такое WOT и даже боюсь представить что он хотел с тобою сделать)))


----------



## Sfera (4 Окт 2013)

О )) а я знаю последователей этой игрухи на нашем форуме))))). 
Мало того, что жизнь тратится на хрень, еще и финансовая сторона страдает. Прокачивать технику надо за денежку.


----------



## shestale (4 Окт 2013)

Что-то он уже давно не появляется здесь)))


----------



## грум (4 Окт 2013)

А что такое WOT? А то я кроме Call of Duty ничего не знаю.


----------



## glax24 (4 Окт 2013)

*грум*, это танки


----------



## Sfera (4 Окт 2013)

*грум*, World of Tanks мир танков.. забей в поисковик, все найдешь


----------



## грум (4 Окт 2013)

Так я забивал.Я думал что-то другое.Я в танки один раз пробовал поиграть.Фигня какая-то.Переживать из за этого.В нашей жизни столько проблем.


----------



## Dragokas (4 Окт 2013)

А особо одаренные создают свои кланы и даже ложат денежку на поддержание собственных серверов, сайтов. 
Недавно приходил заказ на создание кастомного инсталлятора WoT со вшитыми в его меню плюшками с анимацией.

Но есть и такие, кто зарабатывает на этом, именно играя.
Таких успешных ребят на пальцах пересчитаешь, и они - профи.
Но любому профи приходится отдавать свою цену.
Постоянные тренировки за компом до добра не доводят.

_Добавлено через 18 минут 19 секунд_
Интересное интервью: http://atv.odessa.ua/?t=3546


----------



## грум (4 Окт 2013)

Игры, соц сети.Подсаживают конкретно народ. Я тут приводил комп в порядок так девчонку так колбасило. Никак не могла дождаться когда в одноклассники зайдет.Я аж испугался. До добра это не доведет.


----------



## Sandor (4 Окт 2013)

Да, у меня вчера тоже похожая картина была. Малый, лет 11, никак не мог дождаться.


----------



## грум (4 Окт 2013)

Sandor написал(а):


> Малый, лет 11, никак не мог дождаться.


Sandor у тебя ребенок, а у меня 30 летняя тетя.Никого не щадит компьютер.Я думаю народ с ума будет сходить.


----------



## Сашка (4 Окт 2013)

shestale написал(а):


> даже боюсь представить что он хотел с тобою сделать


Сань, спрятал баллончики (ты поймешь какие)

Кстати, я знаю одно эффективное средство от этой игры (всмысле от зависимост). Витамино P - терапия (папа его угостил - помогло с одного раза )))))


----------



## Sfera (4 Окт 2013)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Тут мамкам и папкам надо трудиться над воспитанием чадофф.
> К сожалению как получается видно не сразу.



надо объяснить ребенку, что, когда комп стареет, появляются новые версии
а когда постареет мама/папа, новых версий больше не будет
поэтому надо уделять друг другу как можно больше времени и внимания


----------



## Сашка (4 Окт 2013)

Маш, нарику не обьяснишь нифига.


----------



## Sfera (4 Окт 2013)

это следствие
наркоманами не рождаются


----------



## Сашка (4 Окт 2013)

если подсел то уже нарик


----------



## Кирилл (4 Окт 2013)

Sfera написал(а):


> надо объяснить ребенку, что, когда комп стареет, появляются новые версии
> а когда постареет мама/папа, новых версий больше не будет


ну когда они еще маленькие и прикольные то как увидишь как получается воспитание?
ну не гнет матом,не курит (в свои четыре с половой) и не имеет повадок садистких...
а вот когда уже увидишь плохое -тогда начнешь локти кусать.
я вот по этому поводу переживаю например.
я ж детев тока одного воспитываю-другого не было...


----------



## грум (4 Окт 2013)

> я ж детев тока одного воспитываю


Кирилл а сколько хотел бы иметь?


----------



## Кирилл (4 Окт 2013)

Я хотел бы двоих.
И моя тоже.


----------



## Просто Коля (8 Окт 2013)

Добавлю ко всему сказанному. Дети, до 5-6 лет, как "губка", впитывают в себя всё, что слышат и видят. Это, самый главный и сложный период для родителей. От того, что они сделают, или скажут на глазах у ребёнка, будет "результат" для последующего развития чада. Всё, "записанное" в голове ребёнка, в последующем, начинает принимать реальные черты характера. Наверное так.....


----------



## грум (9 Окт 2013)

> Дети, до 5-6 лет, как "губка", впитывают в себя всё, что слышат и видят.


Вижу какие родители сейчас и представляю что будет лет через 15 с ихними детьми.Не завидую я родителям.


----------

